
How Could the Winds of Winter Be Published in Only Three Months? – Tor.com - occamschainsaw
https://www.tor.com/2016/01/13/winds-of-winter-book-publishing-process/
======
gremlinsinc
If Martin dies and Brandon Sanderson finished it for him. I think that would
get it released faster.

